# new to surrogacy



## karebear (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi 
I am completely new to this but just looking to see if anyone has any info that can help.
My husband and I live in southern Ireland and are just looking for information on clinics that will work with us and with surrogate and how to go about legal arrangements, expenses, etc.  Now I understand that this site is geared towards UK and it is not allowed to 
assist as such but I was just wondering if anyone out there from southern ireland may read this and have any info  .  
I apologise if this offends anyone but we are just desperate for info as the idea of travelling to India or USA just seems unreal to us at this point in time and all the questions of legality that are raised with that issue.  Thanks to anyone and everyone for any and all help.  We are willing to travel to Northern Ireland but dont know if those facilities will work with us.  Thanks again


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello and welcome!

It is difficult to know where to start, but I can tell you that the London Clinics do help international couples as there were several ladies being treated from overseas whilst I was being treated there.

If you have already found your surrogate, and I assume you are going down the Host/Gestational route, then I would take a look at the HFEA website.  Here they clearly list the clinics who say they undertake surrogacy cases, together with success rates of all the procedures they do.  I should add that they are not always 100% accurate, but try ringing a few and getting a feel for them.  They may even have some details of clinics nearer to you who may be able to assist.

The ladies on here will help with their own thoughts, and it may be that we already have members from Southern Ireland who have been in your position and are better placed to assist.  If they are here, they will come forward, I am sure.

As for expenses, I cannot advise as to what is best in your case, as I do not know the current legal situation regards surrogacy in your country.  I would suggest that you direct your query regarding legalities and expenses to Nat Gamble or Louse Gibson who are highly specialised lawyers in fertility issues and will be able to advise correctly.  I believe there is a section on this site to enable you to do this.

The very best of luck with your journey. 


Amanda


----------



## karebear (Mar 8, 2009)

Dear Amanda

Thanks so much for the reply.  I appreciate the information and will look into the London clinics.  It just seems like a really hard subject to find information on.  Thanks again for your help.
Karen


----------

